# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  как правильно дышать животом или грудью

## oksana

Харе Кришна!
 подскажите пожалуйста. С занятием духовной практики заметила что изменился тип моего дыхания.. раньше дышала грудью а сейчас животом. вследствии этого получается выпяченный живот. такой вид мне не нравиться..хотелось бы иметь плоский живот. Надо ли переучиваться дышать грудью? и что делать с животом? спасибо

----------


## Андрей В

Правильно носом и ртом.  Тут два пути: либо повторять мантру и иметь толстый живот, либо мантру не повторять и всё равно иметь толстый живот

----------


## oksana

> Правильно носом и ртом.  Тут два пути: либо повторять мантру и иметь толстый живот, либо мантру не повторять и всё равно иметь толстый живот


пока ждала ответа с сайта Кришна дал общение с инструктором пранаямы.... он мне посоветвал перед джапой 15 минутные дыхательные упражнения.... а правильно чтобы живот нел расслаблен...мышцы должны быть контролируемы...... как и все остальное в жизни вайшнава....

----------


## Кирилл дас

Животом лучше. Грудное дыхание - поверхностное. Певцов учат дышать животом. Чтобы живот не выпячивался, возможно, стоит подкачать пресс, или есть больше пищи богатой клетчаткой (знакомый рассказывал, что большой живот может быть следствием низкого тонуса кишечника).

Что знал - рассказал. Харе Кришна, счастья Вам.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Оксана,а где Вы накопали инструктора по пранаяме?Он у вас в Сардинии находится или по интернету консультировались?
Если он русскоязычный,не поделитесь контактом?

----------


## Владимир Килькеев

:buket: *Харе,Крищна*!
*Здравствуйте,милая Оксана!* В *Обществе Сознания Кришны*,
как и в других вайшнавских организациях,
как я заметил,очень много,очень красивых и милых Деви!
(мне не очень нравится слово-матаджи(мать).
Как-то очень,уж официально звучит и"прохладно".)
В официальных"случаях-нормально,но в "не официальных"-не очень...
И Вы-одна из таких Девушек!-Симпатичная!
 :sorry: Очень хорошо,что занимаетесь Дыхательной и суставной гимнасткой!
Рад за Вас! :smilies: Продолжайте это и дальше.
На счёт животика:сконцентрируйте своё,драгоценное дыхание,так:когда идёт выдох,животик втягивайте,а на вдохе-отпускайте его.
Между фазами "вдоха и выдоха" делайте  паузу,считая мысленно.Например,до пяти...
Начинайте медленно.Постепенно,это перейдёт в привычку!
После это"перейдёт в "автоматический режим".
Но,вообще,дорогая Оксана Деви,лучше,дышите естественно.Кроме того,для поддержания животика,в плоском виде,можно выполнять упражнения,на брюшном прессе.
Видимо,мышци "научились" расслабляться.
Оксана,поздравляю Вас,с таким интересным вопросом! :good:   :mig:

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Мужчинам свойственно дышать животом, женщинам - грудью. Переделать не получится. Но йоговское полное дыхание очень хорошо как практика. Например в течении 15-20 минут подышать, очень хорошо успокаивает ум, полезно для легких и насыщает кровь кислородом. Идеально, если выдох будет в 2 раза длиннее вдоха.

----------


## Владимир Килькеев

Наверно...Вам-лучше знать...

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Женщинам свойственно дышать животом, тут можно спекулировать, но есть физиология и анатомия. Есть мудрые йоги. Длину выдохов контролировать могут опытные йоги, по началу не стоит даже это практиковать.

Я имею кое-какой опыт инструктором йоги (6 лет преподаю) могу сказать так, что то что касается дыхания, лучше обсуждать индивидуально и с опытным человеком, который действительно может грамотно все обосновать! Дыхание связано с праной и психикой, вот наслушаетесь сейчас мнений, как поменяете свою психику  :mig:   :smilies: 

Если интересно, я могу вас проконсультировать про разные типы дыхания для разных целей. Это обширный пласт знаний и двумя словами не посоветуешь!

Пишите в личку, можем в скайпе списаться или в контакте есть моя страница (Останин Владимир)

----------


## Юрий Гагарин

Да, когда профи обучают пению, то считается однозначно неправильным дышать грудью. Даже во время вдоха плечи не должны подниматься. Дыхание грудью - это не профессионально. Посмотрите на певцов обученных технике - и вы увидите это. Хотя нас с детства на уроках физкультуры учили выпячивать грудь и дышать "полной грудью". Это чисто бытовое понимание. В йоге то же самое. Более того, на последней стадии вдоха нужно плечи не расправлять, а наоборот - подавая воздух в верхнеспинную часть. Это надо видеть. В обычной жизни это почти не встречается. Наберите в контакте "Михаил Клименченко, Воронеж" и он может всё объяснить и показать. Спец, каких мало. Рекомендую. Бывал у него. Честный малый, хотя и честолюбивый. Научит и спину прямо держать. Оказывается - это тоже не так просто. Разница и сложность такая же, как уличная драка и бой профессионалов. Кулаками махать каждый может, а для профи нужно тренироваться годами. Сами поймёте.

----------


## Nadezhda_Rossiuskaya

Животом правильно, так глубже вдыхаешь.

----------

